# 3320 block heater which hole?



## Orangejbird (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi. Left side there are 2 plugs. Does the block heater screw in the front or rear. Front one looks easier to get at but I don't know if there is clearance behind it?
Don't have instructions. Where is it on your 3*20 series?

Thanks for looking and Merry Christmas!Bye


----------

